# my 48 DX Clunker



## bairdco (Jun 8, 2015)

always wanted to build a clunker/BMX cruiser, so i did...

had this dx frame for a while, and no other parts to restore it, so i fired up the sandblaster, took it to the paint shop and dug thru my old school bmx pile and put it all together. 

sorry purists... 

mostly NOS parts. araya alloys with an acs hub up front and a massive Durex 135mm coaster in the rear.

stamped Ashtabula cranks, sugino spider, chainwheel.and stem, mini tuffneck cruiser bars.

rides fast, solid, and freakin awesome.

except there's a brazing chunk or something loose inside the middle bar that jingles around when i hit bumps. drives me nuts. i'm tempted to cut it open and get it out, then reweld it, but it's an original frame, so i'll probably just deal with it...


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 8, 2015)

You know what? Im diggin it! Funny thing, i also got bit by the Klunker bug! 2 weeks ago i decided i want one! Ride on!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 8, 2015)

I like it,it turned out great .I really dig the paint.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 8, 2015)

I've got a few I could do that to. What would y'all think of a Hiawatha crossbred with a mountain bike.


----------



## REC (Jun 8, 2015)

bairdco, I love it!! The colors are very cool!

big moe, The Hiawatha sounds pretty cool. I gave one up a few years ago - sure wish I hadn't!

REC


----------



## bairdco (Jun 8, 2015)

i look at it like this... i could keep this frame forever, thinkin one of thse days i'll restore it, knowing that'll never happen, or i could make this $40 yardsale frame into something i love to ride. 

and i do love this bike. i've got a garage full, a living room full, and a backyard parts pile full of bikes, and i'm riding this one every day.

so take that hiawatha, colson, whatever you got and build something cool you can ride to the bar, jumping curb cuts all the way.

i'm probably gonna enter this in the next coaster brake challenge (google it)


----------



## okozzy (Jun 8, 2015)

bairdco said:


> i look at it like this... i could keep this frame forever, thinkin one of thse days i'll restore it, knowing that'll never happen, or i could make this $40 yardsale frame into something i love to ride.
> 
> and i do love this bike. i've got a garage full, a living room full, and a backyard parts pile full of bikes, and i'm riding this one every day.
> 
> ...




Your bike turned out great and that's a perfect bike for the Coaster Brake Challenge. 
The next CBC is in less than a month, I've done it a couple of times and it's lot's of fun.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet build.

For the rattling bit: Drill a tiny hole on the underside of the tube (or is there an access hole inside the seat tube?). Squeeze some loc-tite (or similar) into the hole. Shake the bike around until the rattling bit hits the loc-tite and sticks in place. Problem solved.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bairdco (Jun 9, 2015)

that's a good idea on the rattle fix. i was thinking of drilling a hole and pumping some grease in thete to catch it. 

it sounds like i have a little bell on my bike when i go off curbs.


----------



## ChattyMatty (Jun 12, 2015)

Dig it! Though, how do I be polite, not exactly built for six footers, is it?   Working on plans for a CBC challenge bike myself (gotta lose a few more pounds firs lol) see ya out there soon!

As for the rattle, I think your easiest access would be through the seat tube from behind- drill through the mast into the cross tube, and then pour in some rustoleum or some similar nice and think rust preventative that will glue it in place. Some JB weld for the hole and touch up the paint, or nab one of those old St Christopher's medallions you see come up on ePay or bend a 1948 "good Luck" penny or whatever kitschy unique thing that looks like you planned it to be there in the first place. Some little trademark unique to you.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 12, 2015)

There's no access hole in the seat tube, so I drilled a hole underneath the bar and squirted some silicone in there.  So far so good...


----------



## spoker (Jun 12, 2015)

its a sign of the times


----------



## bairdco (Jun 13, 2015)

spoker said:


> its a sign of the times




if you mean taking a disused, rusty schwinn frame and turning it into a functional, fun, awesome riding bicycle instead of worshipping it like it was made of gold and asking some exhorbitant price, despite the fact that there were millions made and is probably one of the most common vintage bicycles still around today, then, yeah, i agree...


----------

